# Okay-I should spill the beans about inulin fiber.



## cloverleaf (Dec 18, 2001)

I've been using a "new" fiber I found in my natural health foods store called inulin fiber (from the chicory plant root). It is also a natural FOS (fructo-oligosaccharide), which means it provides the food for the good bacteria (probiotics) in your gut.I gotta say it, THIS STUFF WORKS GREAT. The brand I bought is Enzymatic Therapy, based out of Green Bay, Wisconsin, and the stuff is called "Fiber Delights". They come in chewable tablets that are 2 grams of fiber each. The ingredients are inulin fiber and oat bran fiber, with a cocoa or vanilla flavoring. The cocoa flavor takes getting used to and you have to like hot cocoa flavoring to like these.I decided to try them after reading an alternative doc's newsletter that I found at the pharmacy. Sixty tablets cost about $15. I have found that I can eat 2-4 each day and be fine, and add some Perdiem occasionally to mix it up. I have had some gas problems with probiotics, and had some when I first started these fiber pills, since the FOS feeds the probiotics already in the gut.I think you might be able to get them at vitaminshoppe.com, and I haven't seen this fiber done by another company yet. If you have constipation, I gotta give this fiber a huge "thumbs up." Works the best of anything I've tried. Let me know what you all think!


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

hi. me too! i use the exact same brand which i buy at Bread & Circus (known as Whole Foods Market outside massachusetts) every time i'm in america and bring it back to paris. i take one or two (max) tablets right after dinner and it works fine for me. i also take a probiotic too with it as well. another thing, easier to find because one can buy it at any drugstore, is FiberChoice, which is not inulan but fructan fiber. works just as well but i prefer the more expensive but better for you Fiber Delights enzymatic therapy pills. so glad someone else has found them: i've been talking about them on this site!


----------



## Paula J. (Nov 23, 2001)

Thank you for that info. I've been looking for chicory, but could not find. My Grampa used to use in his coffee, but have not seen around the coffee in the grocery store. Enzymatic Therapy is a very good company. There products are recommended by Doctors sometimes. I have bought products from vitamin shoppe before also, and they are a good company. Thanks again, will try!


----------



## Paula J. (Nov 23, 2001)

Thank you for that info. I've been looking for chicory, but could not find it. My Grampa used to use in his coffee, but have not seen around the coffee in the grocery store. Enzymatic Therapy is a very good company. Their products are recommended by Doctors sometimes. I have bought products from Vitamin Shoppe before also, and they are a good company. Thanks again, will try!


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

paolo - on my bottle of Fiber Delights the following info is marked: www.enzy.com and a toll free number: 800-783-2286 - good luck!


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Whooee, guys!!







I'm sitting right on top of this place!!! I live in Green Bay. And......I've been in the Health Food Store that Teri (the owner of Enzymatic Therapy) started way back when. But.......haven't been there in quite some time. I will have to stop over there and check this out. What a coincidence-----cool!!!!!


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

You mention probiotics a lot. What is the best? And how about dosage? I bloat and get gas BAD most of the time. I eat a little yogurt and look out---you don't want to be around me and I bloat up something fierce. I stay away from almost all form of dairy products---they just don't agree with me. Have been using soy milk, etc., but gaining weight like crazy and that is gasey and bloatey, too. I have also cut way down on wheat consumption---that's a big culprit with me. I use Ezekial bread instead. Drier and not as tasty, but better digested.Thanks.


----------

